# Billy Joe Saunders vs David Lemieux Dec 16 HBO



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Or purse bids, Yesss finally! Saunders going to get ktfo

http://www.boxingscene.com/saunders-lemieux-november-9-reach-deal--121256


----------



## thegee (Feb 10, 2017)

Hope the BJS and Lemieux comes off. Personally I think that BJS is made for Lemieux. The Canadian startedhis career with a 25 fight unbeaten stretch, he then lost two on the trot, and his current record is 38-3-0, and includes 33 by K/O. BJSas , in my opinion declined since his win over Eubank, he is not a devastating puncher and I feel he will have great difficulty in keeping Lemieux away for Twelve rounds. If BJS does lose, then I feel that GGG will fight Eubank, I hope so, but I feel that it will be just a little bit too soon for Junior. Regards Mervyn The Gee


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Please take that belt from Saunders


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Saunders will box rings around him


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Casual Ken's Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> Saunders will box rings around him


 For 6 rounds until he gets caught and ktfo, ill 1 month bet anyone on this fight


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> For 6 rounds until he gets caught and ktfo, ill 1 month bet anyone on this fight


Yep

@Lunny can you confirm this? I am man enough to stick to my end, but I don't trust anyone who thinks Lemeuix is hurting a gypsy warrior


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Casual Ken's Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> Yep
> 
> @Lunny can you confirm this? I am man enough to stick to my end, but I don't trust anyone who thinks Lemeuix is hurting a gypsy warrior


I'll do an avatar bet or name change or whatever but we don't do ban bets


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lunny said:


> I'll do an avatar bet or name change or whatever but we don't do ban bets


I want in on this shit, any other delusional Saunders fans?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Hope Billie Hoe Saunders gets KTFO.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Fight is done cant wait!

http://www.boxingscene.com/saunders-vs-lemieux-deal-reached-december-16-hbo--121523


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Good fight there.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice way to wrap the year. Cotto on 12/2 then this on the 16th. 

I think the frenchy has too much power. It will take him a while to land it, but BJS will be spending a ton of energy avoiding it. Eventually, I think lemmy stops him.


----------



## Presuming Ed (Oct 17, 2017)

For such a charmless, witless berk, BJS is a pretty accomplished boxer. Can't stand his humourless tacky antics, fundamentally the guy is just not funny, and comes across as a loudmouthed try hard with zero class. Havent seen too much of Lemiux, but from the clips i've seen he's a powerful fighter, and could be a hell of a fight.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

BJS has proven me wrong too many times. I say he'l might be too crafty to lemieux and he has decent chin.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm also going with Saunders, though I'd love to see him humiliated.
I think he has the defensive skills to win a fairly boring UD.

Still, I make it only ~ 60 / 40. Can't wait for this one.


I give Saunders credit just for taking this challenge. - Or is Lemieux the WBO mandatory?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

good fight...

this year is seriously one of the best ever.. so many good fights!


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Should be good fight. Not sure who to favor.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

vs


cant wait for this one


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I'm also going with Saunders, though I'd love to see him humiliated.
> I think he has the defensive skills to win a fairly boring UD.
> 
> Still, I make it only ~ 60 / 40. Can't wait for this one.
> ...


David is mandatory. That's his last chance at a title (at such a young age), let's be real. He's coming out with the kitchen sink and then some, it's on home grounds for him too - not the Bell Centre downtown Montreal, it's at Place Bell in Laval where Lemieux is actually from. The Habs suck this year, so this arena will be PACKED with hungry, testosterone filled French Canadians.

Lemieux TKO5


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

drozzy said:


> David is mandatory. That's his last chance at a title (at such a young age), let's be real. He's coming out with the kitchen sink and then some, it's on home grounds for him too - not the Bell Centre downtown Montreal, it's at Place Bell in Laval where Lemieux is actually from. The Habs suck this year, so this arena will be PACKED with hungry, testosterone filled French Canadians.
> 
> Lemieux TKO5


THX.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Sceptical about this actually happenig.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> Sceptical about this actually happenig.


Why?


----------



## Trunks (Oct 18, 2014)

drozzy said:


> David is mandatory. That's his last chance at a title (at such a young age), let's be real. He's coming out with the kitchen sink and then some, it's on home grounds for him too - not the Bell Centre downtown Montreal, it's at Place Bell in Laval where Lemieux is actually from. The Habs suck this year, so this arena will be PACKED with hungry, testosterone filled French Canadians.
> 
> Lemieux TKO5


I don't think it will be his last chance, his power will always bring a lot of interest.I think, even if he loses this one(as long as he isn't stopped), he only has to take some time off, come back and knock out a few top 15 guys and he'll be right back in the mix.Him and Canelo would be a great fight, whatever he circumstances.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Casual Ken's Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> Why?


Just a feeling. I hope I'm wrong. Feel like Saunders might pull out with an injury.


----------



## Ricky4271991 (Jul 24, 2017)

Why do I feel like Golden Boy is praying that Lemmy knocks out BJS so Canelo can take on the winner for the last belt before prolonging the Golovkin rematch till September? I'm super skeptical. The rematch should've been announced by now. Maybe I'm just paranoid but without confirmation I get nervous lol


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Bump. Fight week.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Ricky4271991 said:


> Why do I feel like Golden Boy is praying that Lemmy knocks out BJS so Canelo can take on the winner for the last belt before prolonging the Golovkin rematch till September? I'm super skeptical. The rematch should've been announced by now. Maybe I'm just paranoid but without confirmation I get nervous lol


I think youre 100% correct. I called it not long after the draw was announced


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Trunks said:


> I don't think it will be his last chance, his power will always bring a lot of interest.I think, even if he loses this one(as long as he isn't stopped), he only has to take some time off, come back and knock out a few top 15 guys and he'll be right back in the mix.Him and Canelo would be a great fight, whatever he circumstances.


Sadly I changed my prediction to a Saunders decision. By the sounds and the looks of it ("won't be too difficult of a fight", yesterday's presser) I think Lemieux will come out too aggressive for his own good and eat jabs, counter hooks all night. Then he may just go out a la Pascal i.e. take an easier fight and be done with it.

If Saunders moves like he can and given Lemieux's short reach + predictability, the crowd is in for a boxing lesson. I'd be surprised if BJS didn't put in the effort in camp to show up at his best [stamina, body/head movement].


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Or purse bids, Yesss finally! Saunders going to get ktfo
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/saunders-lemieux-november-9-reach-deal--121256


Make the poll public bro


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Make the poll public bro


Done


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

I voted Lemieux by KO. Not because I'm convinced it will happen, I just want it to.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Make the poll public bro


I meant let us see who voted for each option.

I like to see if I'm in good company with my picks


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Lemmy by desidge


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> I'm also going with Saunders, though I'd love to see him humiliated.
> I think he has the defensive skills to win a fairly boring UD.
> 
> Still, I make it only ~ 60 / 40. Can't wait for this one.
> ...


Mandatory no way Saunders would pick this, I think they reached a deal before purse bids


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I meant let us see who voted for each option.
> 
> I like to see if I'm in good company with my picks


How do i do it?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> How do i do it?


"Display votes publicly" is the setting I think


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

I say Lemieux stops him but BJS getting a decision wouldn't shock me.

part of me wants BJS to win cause him and Tyson's trolling is pretty fucking funny


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

I kind of want BJS to get brutally knocked out just for the shit that his kid pulled against Jacobs.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Looking forward to this. MW really has a nice structure to it now and you can see how each fight leads into the next. 

Hope Danny Jacobs can get involved again, though I think Hearn might have successfully pissed off every promoter on the planet and he may struggle to get names to fight him


----------



## Tarking Rubbish (Jun 28, 2017)

ChampionsForever said:


> I kind of want BJS to get brutally knocked out just for the shit that his kid pulled against Jacobs.


What did his kid do to Jacobs?

I know he punched Munroe in the balls...


----------



## Tarking Rubbish (Jun 28, 2017)

Saunders by stoppage.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

This should be BJS in his absolute prime now. 28 yrs old, perfect apprenticeship, maybe a bit inactive but nothing drastic, in shape, top trainer. This is really his litmus test to see if he really is going to have it at the top level.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm rooting for Lemieux, but I think Saunders will put on a boxing lesson. I so want Lemieux to N'Dam Saunders.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I don't like Saunders, but he is pretty good. I think he'll outbox Lemiuex


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I'm rooting for Lemieux, but I think Saunders will put on a boxing lesson. I so want Lemieux to N'Dam Saunders.


Unfortunately for David, Saunders has got a lot more meat on him than N'Dam. Too bad he's even more elusive than N'Dam as well.

I'll be on the edge of my seat for the first 3 rounds, after that BJS be cruisin. David has a family at home now, some Montreal fans feel he might pull the plug sooner rather than later since he's an old, worn down twenty something.


----------



## Ricky4271991 (Jul 24, 2017)

Lemiuex will stop him


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Tarking Rubbish said:


> What did his kid do to Jacobs?
> 
> I know he punched Munroe in the balls...


You got me :lol:


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I was not impressed with Saunders at all against Monroe.

Which fights do you guys recommed?


----------



## IFLjunkie (Dec 15, 2017)

I haven't seen much of Lemieux so I can't rule him out but I am liking BJS pairing with Dominic Ingle, those guys train strict and leave no stone unturned. BJS has fallen short performancewise when not fully fit however I think with Dominic training him and the scale of the fight that he will be up to the task. BJS points win


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm just not sold on Saunders. I wouldn't be surprised to see a more competitive Froch/Bute situation unfold. I'm stoked to watch.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I was not impressed with Saunders at all against Monroe.
> 
> Which fights do you guys recommed?


He shows vulnerabilities in most fights, usually by flagging in the later rounds. His best wins are prob Eubank jnr, Lee, Ryder, O Sullivan and Blackwell.

He looked shite against Akovov, lost imo.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

BJS getting KO'd would make my year. Let's hope it happens.


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

BJS too skilled & IMO Lemmy always been overrated

BJS boxes his head off


----------



## BrotherMouzone (Oct 28, 2014)

Here is my prefight analysis and prediction for Saunders vs. Lemieux: http://masterclassboxing.blogspot.com/2017/12/david-lemieux-vs-billy-joe-saunders.html


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Lemieux looks bad, maybe the weight cut was too much?


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Lemieux has looked to be carrying timber in his last few fights. He looked pudgy against Stevens like.

Anyway I'm expecting a Saunders points win but I'm hoping Lemieux ices him.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

He looked bad at the Stevens weigh-in, too. He isn't that tall so I wonder why he may be struggling. Guess he's a naturally stockier guy. But he definitely looked healthier against GGG (admittedly, better lighting as well).


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

Its funny how Lemieux looks like a skeleton yet still has these love handles dangling. Meanwhile Saunders is the slimmest he's ever looked, yet still doesn't seem to have much muscle on him.


----------



## Ricky4271991 (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm rooting for Lemieux. That guy always puts on a good show win, lose or draw. He's a fighter that will go out on his shield if he has to. Loved how he iced Stevens! One of those throw back types that live or die by their hook. His other punches aren't bad either he's got a nice right hand too. He puts his full bodyweight into almost every punch. You can really see the torque when he whirls his hips and shoulders into those hooks. I saw him live against GGG in MSG. He was lost in there but that's maybe the only time I've seen him that shook. I felt like it more GGG being a great fighter than Lemieux being a poor one. Rubio was kind of a learning experience on the way up. For political reasons I could see wanting BJS to win so we don't have to delay GGG vs. Canelo II with Oscar's in-house greed. Don't get it twisted, I'd like to see Lemmy and Canelo just not now. I think he's much more of a live dog against Canelo than many are giving him credit for. I've never been totally sold on BJS. I don't know he has some good wins but he just hasn't won me over. I'm predicting a Lemieux victory by late stoppage


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

I'm leaning toward Lemieux stopping him whilst behind on points. I'm hoping that it's just bad lighting at the weigh in and he can bring an intensity that Saunders cant handle.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Would be happy to see Saunders get knocked out but I think it might be more interesting for the division in the long run if he wins. So any result here is good with me. I'm expecting a close fight that Saunders probably won to be gifted to Lemieux so my prediction is Lemieux on points.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Kurushi said:


> Would be happy to see Saunders get knocked out but I think it might be more interesting for the division in the long run if he wins. So any result here is good with me. I'm expecting a close fight that Saunders probably won to be gifted to Lemieux so my prediction is Lemieux on points.


I think its better if lLemieux wins, Lemieux vs Canelo/Jacobs will be FOTY candidates, Saunders will just try and spoil against Canelo and Jacobs and try to survive late on and get a decision


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Lemieux would be out-boxing Saunders for about 10 rounds until Saunders one-punch KO's him


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I think its better if lLemieux wins, Lemieux vs Canelo/Jacobs will be FOTY candidates, Saunders will just try and spoil against Canelo and Jacobs and try to survive late on and get a decision


If Lemieux wins tonight and Golovkin wins in May (or whenever the fuck the rematch happens) then we're looking at a pointless rematch in order to crown an undisputed champion. If Saunders wins and Golovkin wins then that's a cool fight. If Canelo beats Golovkin then either Lemieux or Saunders are good fights but I don't think Lemieux is long for the MW division anyway as he seems to be more weight challenged there than Billy. So, taking everything into consideration, Lemieux losing and moving up to SMW (where he stands a good chance of making an impact) is preferable to me than a Golovkin and Lemieux rematch. Obviously there are various ways this could play out but personally, despite hating the cunt, I'd prefer a Saunders win this evening.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Absolutely ridiculous that HBO in Canada isn’t broadcasting the fight. I don’t know if it’s even televised in Canada.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

church11 said:


> Absolutely ridiculous that HBO in Canada isn't broadcasting the fight. I don't know if it's even televised in Canada.


What!? Why?


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> What!? Why?


I have no idea. Typically when it's a Canadian fighter (and especially when the event is in Canada), Canadian cable networks make the card PPV (even if it's a standard HBO boxing card). In this case, it's not even on PPV, so I don't think it's being broadcasted in Canada at all.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

church11 said:


> I have no idea. Typically when it's a Canadian fighter (and especially when the event is in Canada), Canadian cable networks make the card PPV (even if it's a standard HBO boxing card). In this case, it's not even on PPV, so I don't think it's being broadcasted in Canada at all.


That's unbelievable. I hope you can find a stream.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

What time GMT does it start?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

godsavethequeen said:


> What time GMT does it start?


2am


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

nuclear said:


> 2am


Thanks, is that the start of the event or the main event itself?


----------



## ciize09 (May 16, 2015)

HBO Canada is a swindle


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

godsavethequeen said:


> Thanks, is that the start of the event or the main event itself?


start of the event


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

nuclear said:


> start of the event


 Even Better I will take a late break and stream it


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> That's unbelievable. I hope you can find a stream.


Thanks man


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

According to my sources, this card should have started an hour and a half ago. Wtf?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> If Lemieux wins tonight and Golovkin wins in May (or whenever the fuck the rematch happens) then we're looking at a pointless rematch in order to crown an undisputed champion. If Saunders wins and Golovkin wins then that's a cool fight. If Canelo beats Golovkin then either Lemieux or Saunders are good fights but I don't think Lemieux is long for the MW division anyway as he seems to be more weight challenged there than Billy. So, taking everything into consideration, Lemieux losing and moving up to SMW (where he stands a good chance of making an impact) is preferable to me than a Golovkin and Lemieux rematch. Obviously there are various ways this could play out but personally, despite hating the cunt, I'd prefer a Saunders win this evening.


I think if Lemieux wins Canelo will fight him in May. It's not a bad fight, though. They match up so damn well stylistically. If Lemieux wins that, then we'd for damn sure see a pointless matchup.

I wouldn't mind Golovkin/Derevyanchenko and Canelo/Lemieux in the spring with the winners facing off in fall.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sister Sledge said:


> According to my sources, this card should have started an hour and a half ago. Wtf?


Card starts in 5mins


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I guess we have to wait another 40 minutes.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

A Jewish red neck


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Yves is picking the bootleg Rocky apart


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Yves was 2S2B? @bballchump11


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Entertaining first fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't like the way O'Sullivan looks.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Roy talking nonsense.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Damn this bald moustached fuck is putting it on Douglas in spots.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Roy, if you’re going to be concerned about anyone’s health, you should start with yours first.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mr. Clean seems more & more confident as the fight goes on.

I like this O'Sullivan.

I like the sound of his punches when they land. THUD.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Douglas came into the fight completely weight drained


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Its OVAH


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bring on the MAIN EVENT!

I want to see a boxing clinic by Saunders, or a KO job by Lemiuex...

Alright Boys, Lets do this!!


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

damn that was brutal...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

That was one entertaining fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

O'Sullivan looks like an old school racist, but he is tough.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> O'Sullivan looks like an old school racist, but he is tough.


I thought I was watching gangs of new york movie.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Doc said:


> I thought I was watching gangs of new york movie.


Or "Snatch."

- Harder than a coffin nail.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Sister Sledge said:


> O'Sullivan looks like an old school racist, but he is tough.












came to mind tbh


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

here we gooooo


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

War Dahveeeed!

:bbb


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

War Lemieux!!!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

My brain sez BJS via a boring decision, but my heart sez

GOOOOOOOOOOO LEMMMMMYYYYY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


(I hope he was watching the last fight in his dressing room.)


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Canada hates Billy Hoe too


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

i got Lemiuex KO.

if BJS wins we'll at least have some quality trolling


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

“Better Heels”

Shut up, Max. Leave that fucking talk for Wrestling and MMGay.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> "Better Heels"
> 
> Shut up, Max. Leave that fucking talk for Wrestling and MMGay.


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

The hell is buffer saying in French


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Ah shit, that was a stare down.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I hope David wins, but I worry about him being weight-drained.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Billy Hoe 1-0


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> "Better Heels"
> 
> Shut up, Max. Leave that fucking talk for Wrestling and MMGay.


Lemoo looks like he weighs as much as that FATASS SAMOA JOE


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Lemoo looks legit 180 lbs


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Billy looking pretty damned big, himself. I think he's been eating that wild boar.

Good to see BJS coming forward a little bit. Looks like it won't be boring, after all.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Lemoo looks like he weighs as much as that FATASS SAMOA JOE


He's FAT!


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Yep Lemmy is lost


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Saunders looking good, need to see lemiex take some risks he ain't outboxing this guy.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Lemieux looks like he left his fight on the scales.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Check out that slo-mo replay. BJS throwing an elbow!

Dis' Frigging guy .......


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

David needs to do some body work.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Saunders looks terrific tonight.



Dammit. :lol:


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> David needs to do some body work.


Do like Canelo did against Lara, start targeting midsection/body


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Lol at the crowd booing Saunder's kid.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Do like Canelo did against Lara, start targeting midsection/body


Yep. He needs to slow Saunders down.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Saunders looks too slick and too white.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lemmy is expending a huge amount of energy in there. Too many small movements.

I think he should settle down and try to steer BJS into the ropes. He's not going to win easily in the middle, and he's going to gas at some point if he keeps this up.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Saunders putting on a beautiful display of boxing.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

If Lemmy can't get Saunders into the ropes (it looks like a huge ring) then he should at least settle down, save energy, and wait to counter.

He's fighting EXACTLY the wrong fight tonight.

Too bad Russ Anber isn't still in his corner.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Not looking good at all for Lemieux.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Lemieux looks like he might be ready to quit.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

If that's Marc Ramsay in Lemmy's corner, he should go kill himself.

Lemmy would do better with Ramsay Bolton.



Say, that's an idea ! .......


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Saunders doing God's work and guaranteeing the Canelo Vs. GGG rematch. That's a good boy beating lemiex from pillar to post and with style...


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

guess Lemiuexs never heard of a body shot

BJS fighting great


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Saunders is fighting like Lomachecnko tonight.

Are we about to see another "no mas?"


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Lemieux blows tonight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Honestly, BJS looks elite in there. I don't know if that is the case, because this doesn't look like the best version of Lemieux.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

"Don't quit!" Says Lemmys corner, they watched NomasChenko


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Beautiful footwork by Saunders.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Honestly, BJS looks elite in there. I don't know if that is the case, because this doesn't look like the best version of Lemieux.


Lemiuex always been one dimensional but gets hyped due to his ggg loss as one of his best wins when many have made it look easy including a 40 year old Mexican who KOd him in his prime while he was on a KO streak.

Saunders is showing us what level Lemiluiex actually is, regardless of how much we may like him... I was rooting for lemiuex.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Any chance of a robbery, that would be nuts...??? Please no...


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

Lemieux looks on the verge of tears.

I just dont get how he cannot adjust. Literally threw single punches for 12 rounds and hit air.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Doc said:


> Lemiuex always been one dimensional but gets hyped due to his ggg loss as one of his best wins when many have made it look easy including a 40 year old Mexican who KOd him in his prime while he was on a KO streak.
> 
> Saunders is showing us what level Lemiluiex actually is, regardless of how much we may like him... I was rooting for lemiuex.


Lemieux has done better than this. This was a Wipeout. Saunders really impressed me tonight.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Lemiex still has some action fights left, feed him to Kirkland for a crossroads right.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Doc said:


> Lemiex still has some action fights left, feed him to Kirkland for a crossroads right.


James?

You mean feed Kirkland to Lemieux haha?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I'd like to see Jacobs or Charlo get BJS next, Canelo and GGG have unfinished business.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Hear come the excuses.


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

Did Lemieux actually just say he broke his left hand in the second round :lol::lol:


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> James?
> 
> You mean feed Kirkland to Lemieux haha?


Hey just cause he's fed doesn't mean it will be eaten, it may be some spicy food that kicks back. I just want to see Lemiex give a good fight...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Ogi said:


> Did Lemieux actually just say he broke his left hand in the second round :lol::lol:


At least he didn't quit :lol:


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Doc said:


> Hey just cause he's fed doesn't mean it will be eaten, it may be some spicy food that kicks back. I just want to see Lemiex give a good fight...


Lemieux would kill Kirkland dude, more like some spicy food laced with antifreeze


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

wish I could've seen this fight, but my shitty SPECTRUM cable box decided to make HBO unavailable.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Canelo Vs. GGG is now guaranteed, thanks BJS... Can't wait.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Ogi said:


> Did Lemieux actually just say he broke his left hand in the second round :lol::lol:


His left hit a rough patch of air.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

So no Estrada vs Cuadras on Best of 2017?

Fuck off HBO.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

if Saunders and GGG were to fight GGG would be in his late 30s


wouldnt surprise me if BJS got a decision at this point


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Excellent performance y Sanders.
Would be interesting to see him against Canelo or triple G
Dude can box.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow. 61% of voters really didn't do their homework.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Felix said:


> Wow. 61% of voters really didn't do their homework.


most choose with their heart... and what they want to see.


----------



## mn0dr (Mar 2, 2014)

Billy joe looking into the crowd after the missed punch was hilarious, great performance


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Great performance and based on the Khan fight with Canelo and Jacobs with GGG I’d consider BJS a serious threat to both of them, when he is on form he’s top level. I can’t stand him though, I was wishing for that Hail Mary punch all fight, hopefully he fights Jacobs while GGG and Canelo have their rematch.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank fuck the world forum finally got to see the Saunders we in the UK have seen for years.

He is a class act.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Doc said:


> Lemiuex always been one dimensional but gets hyped due to his ggg loss as one of his best wins when many have made it look easy including a 40 year old Mexican who KOd him in his prime while he was on a KO streak.
> 
> Saunders is showing us what level Lemiluiex actually is, regardless of how much we may like him... I was rooting for lemiuex.


Lemy is one dimensional, I'd rather concentrate on what this says about Saunders who put on a scintillating performance against a very good opponent than focus on the fact that Golovkin also beat the guy. I'd love to see BJS in there with Canelo, judging by that performance he would have his hands full.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> Great performance and based on the Khan fight with Canelo and Jacobs with GGG I'd consider BJS a serious threat to both of them, when he is on form he's top level. I can't stand him though, I was wishing for that Hail Mary punch all fight, hopefully he fights Jacobs while GGG and Canelo have their rematch.


Jacobs probably matches up with BJS the best. I can imagine Canelo having a torrid night against BJS and probably losing. Golovkin has lost a bit of luster but still cuts the ring off very well and i doubt BJS can hurt him, I can see a decision win for Golovkin. BJS has opened the division wide open, we have four guys who could all trade wins. It's great!


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Saunders can box, his footwork and head movements combined with speed make him almost untouchable. Lemieux is a brawler who keeps coming forward, technical limited but strong and relentless enough to test you in the ring. And Saunder took him to school like i haven't seen before. This is my first time watching BJS and I'm sold on him. Wanna see more.
I see him making Canelo look bad, unless Canelo can get to the body like he did with Lara to slow him down. BJS is bigger than Lara and throws more than Lara. Triple G still could corner him at some point but he is gonna have to work hard to make him pay. And BJS doesn't pack a terrific punch. Jacobs and Charlo are also interesting choices.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Saunders would school canelhoe


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Great performance by Saunders. A fight against any of Canelo/GGG/Jacobs would be good, though I think he'd be the underdog against all 3, obviously.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Fuck those judges. One gave Lemieux 3 rounds. Other gave him 2.

Wtf.... That was a full 12 round shellacking by BJS


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

BJS is a boss btw. travelled to Lemuiex hometown. 1 Canadian ref. 1 Canadian judge.

Terrible hometown crowd as well. BJS Totally schools their boy making the stadium quiet as a mouse. Best excuse david could muster was his hand and that BJS "ran away all night".


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> Fuck those judges. One gave Lemieux 3 rounds. Other gave him 2.
> 
> Wtf.... That was a full 12 round shellacking by BJS


You know saunders would get robbed by canelhoe judges for sure after putting on a clinic


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

uraharakisuke said:


> Great performance by Saunders. A fight against any of Canelo/GGG/Jacobs would be good, though I think he'd be the underdog against all 3, obviously.


Judging from the past even as recent as the Khan fight canelo can't deal with movement. Saunders would easily take him apart.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

OneTime said:


> You know saunders would get robbed by canelhoe judges for sure after putting on a clinic


100%


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Judging from the past even as recent as the Khan fight canelo can't deal with movement. Saunders would easily take him apart.


Saunders show discipline not going for the kill. Making very few mistakes. Dictating the fight with one of the best jabs in boxing. This is what he needs and more vs Canelo


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

What a performance


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Judging from the past even as recent as the Khan fight canelo can't deal with movement. Saunders would easily take him apart.


Good point, it'd be an interesting fight. I can see Jacobs giving Canelo a very tough fight for the same reason, tbh he'd give anyone a very tough fight.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Hopefully Jacobs rinses this cunt before he gets a big pay day, I genuinely think he is a dickhead in and out of the ring, it’s not an act.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Saunders wipes his arse with Jacobs. No doubt in my mind


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Fuck those judges. One gave Lemieux 3 rounds. Other gave him 2.
> 
> Wtf.... That was a full 12 round shellacking by BJS


wait until he fights Canelo in Vegas....


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

zzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

OneTime said:


> You know saunders would get robbed by canelhoe judges for sure after putting on a clinic


He'd need to KO Canelo and then be DQ by the ref for punching him.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

still wouldn’t favour BJS over Canelo, GGG, Jacobs, or Charlo


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

ChampionsForever said:


> Hopefully Jacobs rinses this cunt before he gets a big pay day, I genuinely think he is a dickhead in and out of the ring, it's not an act.


It most probably is. I've met him many years ago when he was an amateur he came to my club to spar he was humble and a very nice young man.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Saunders wipes his arse with Jacobs. No doubt in my mind


I dunno. I actually think Jacobs is more dangerous for BJS than Golovkin, because of his hand speed and reach. (3" more than Golovkin.)

Styles make fights, and all that ......


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

Great fight by Saunders. Going into it I thought it would be close and probably controversial, but Saunders schooled him 12 rounds to none. I've never thought highly of Saunders but if he keeps up like that he could trouble anyone at middleweight


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Lol reading back at this thread makes me laugh. Doc the smell cunt saying people who picked lemieux haven't done their homework on saunders. :lol:

Stupid Fuck saunders has been looking terrible recently and struggling with below journeymen level fighters until he joined forces with the ingles. People were right making the assumption lemieux would beat him. 

Bet this is the first ever BJS fight he ever watched.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Saunders wipes his arse with Jacobs. No doubt in my mind


Hookie you're so full of it sometimes You think he KOs Jacobs? So in turn he'd KO Golovkin too?


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

turbotime said:


> Hookie you're so full of it sometimes You think he KOs Jacobs? So in turn he'd KO Golovkin too?


Don't think he meant ko.

Ray Charles knows saunders isn't a puncher


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Hookie you're so full of it sometimes You think he KOs Jacobs? So in turn he'd KO Golovkin too?


Who the fuck said anything about knockouts. Get your eyes tested


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Easy work


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Lol the votes in this thread? Can’t believe so many picked Lemieux by knockout. 

Saunders looked sharp against Monroe, and Lemieux for me was actually looking a little vulnerable against Stevens until that age knockout came.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Kieran Mulvaney of HBO called it wrong too:






Surprised at how off he was in his prediction. Y'know; for an "expert" of sorts.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Lol reading back at this thread makes me laugh. Doc the smell cunt saying people who picked lemieux haven't done their homework on saunders. :lol:
> 
> Stupid Fuck saunders has been looking terrible recently and struggling with below journeymen level fighters until he joined forces with the ingles. People were right making the assumption lemieux would beat him.
> 
> Bet this is the first ever BJS fight he ever watched.


Agreed, a lot of people myself included knew that Saunders would outbox Lemiuex, many also believed he would fade down the stretch and would ultimately get stopped. How wrong we were.


----------



## Tarking Rubbish (Jun 28, 2017)

Uncle Rico said:


> Lol the votes in this thread? Can't believe so many picked Lemieux by knockout.
> 
> Saunders looked sharp against Monroe, and Lemieux for me was actually looking a little vulnerable against Stevens until that age knockout came.


I was surprised so many people had gone for Lemmy.

In the 7/8th rounds I thought I had a masterstroke picking BJS by KO.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> For 6 rounds until he gets caught and ktfo, ill 1 month bet anyone on this fight


I agreed to this in the next post, see you in a month you spastic


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Casual Ken's Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> Saunders will box rings around him


Casual Ken>>>


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Casual Ken's Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> I agreed to this in the next post, see you in a month you spastic


Stop crying you Jeremy Kyle asbo cunt


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Stop crying you Jeremy Kyle asbo cunt


See ya in a month mate


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Casual Ken's Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> See ya in a month mate


See ya soon buddy


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Tarking Rubbish said:


> I was surprised so many people had gone for Lemmy.
> 
> In the 7/8th rounds I thought I had a masterstroke picking BJS by KO.


Watch this:






Of maybe ten guys Jeff surveyed only ONE went for Saunders. Mayweather boxing gym DKSAB. :deal


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

Why has the interviewer blacked up?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Bratwurzt said:


> Why has the interviewer blacked up?


You don't know Jeff Mayweather?

You casual sausage


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

I don't Ken, is he known for blacking up then?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Him winning the fight the way he did does not mean he's on top of the game right now...


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

It's funny that Saunders and Douglas fought on the same night. Some fucking idiot on here not too long ago was saying Khurtsidze would beat Saunders because he beat Douglas, who has such a similar style to Saunders :lol:

This is the same Saunders that just took Lemieux to school and the same Douglas that just had his shit pushed in by Spike O'Sullivan who BJS also took to school 4 years ago.


----------



## countrasko (Oct 23, 2017)

Zopilote said:


> Hope Billie Hoe Saunders gets KTFO.


:lol:


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

countrasko said:


> :lol:


:mad

:yep


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, what a horrible fight. I'd pay not to watch Saunders. That's the second snoozer he's given.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Jacobs has no leverage on Saunders. That's why i don't think the fight gets made.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Watching press conference. Saunders personally wants GGG before anyone else


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Man, what a horrible fight. I'd pay not to watch Saunders. That's the second snoozer he's given.


Surprised you think that mate , great display of the art of hit and don't get hit . He was aggressive enough to keep it interesting and humiliated a puncher in his own backyard . Not a snoozer at all.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sugar Saunders


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Sugar Saunders


I reckon your boy Floyd would've appreciated that performance if he was watching . Obviously not comparing the two but Floyd often got accused of running, I never saw that with him, always loved watching him . Boxing as art.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Was a very impressive display from BJ. Lets hope this is his true form, and not a one shot due to David's deficiencies.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Mal said:


> Was a very impressive display from BJ. Lets hope this is his true form, and not a one shot due to David's deficiencies.


He's got some tough fights at MW and the top 3 may well be too much for him but that was the real Saunders, he's always been talented , just lacked discipline.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> I reckon your boy Floyd would've appreciated that performance if he was watching . Obviously not comparing the two but Floyd often got accused of running, I never saw that with him, always loved watching him . Boxing as art.


Yeah I loved the angles Saunders was using in there and how easily he was making Lemiuex swing for air.

Lemiuex was the boring one in there


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

- Where are you, Golovkin?!


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

That photographer in the bottom left corner.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Saunders is a real threat at MW. Jacobs has the best chance, therefore won't get the shot.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Saunders is a real threat at MW. Jacobs has the best chance, therefore won't get the shot.


Listen to yourself.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Listen to yourself.


??


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

turbotime said:


> ??


Your wording suggests Golovkin and Canelo don't actually have good chances of putting BJS in a coma.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> - Where are you, Golovkin?!


If only Lemmy had followed up with an immediate, blisteringly fast OH right!

I know, I know, Lemmy doesn't HAVE a blisteringly fast OH right, but it would have been hilarious.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

I think Glolovkin using just his jab would make for a much tougher fight than Lemieux put up. Will BJS now just sit out most of 2018 waiting and hoping the winner of the rematch faces him? If its a narrow points victory either way a rubber match is a real possibility, and then what? he should fight Jacobs, he should make it impossible to be ignored by the top dog in the division.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> - Where are you, Golovkin?!


Watching that some more, it really show the severe limitations of Lemmy's footwork.

Jacobs would have taken a bigger step with his left, and landed that punch with ease.
Billy Joe would then have gazed out into the audience to see where his mouthpiece went.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Saunders would school Jacobs


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Pedderrs said:


> Your wording suggests Golovkin and Canelo don't actually have good chances of putting BJS in a coma.


They won't.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I've never been a big fan of Saunders but seeing some of the world forum posters suddenly hop on the band wagon after never actually having seen him fight before is too much. Is this what hype looks like?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/945599113088905217
Love this tweet from Saunders


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/945599113088905217
> Love this tweet from Saunders


yeah, but there's also such a thing as being a bad winner. bjs 's ego is out of control at the moment. all of a sudden he thinks he's the second coming of Pernell Whitaker just because he made Lemiueux swing and miss a few times.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

homebrand said:


> yeah, but there's also such a thing as being a bad winner. bjs 's ego is out of control at the moment. all of a sudden he thinks he's the second coming of Pernell Whitaker just because he made Lemiueux swing and miss a few times.


This. Saunders often talks shit about Eubank Jr beating guys he's already beat previously (Blackwell, O'Sullivan). Well, now Saunders has beat two guys Golovkin beat better versions of previously and suddenly he now thinks Golovkin is ducking him. The guy's lack of self awareness is matched only by the delusion of his ramblings. He's been ducking mid-level fighters for a couple of years holding the belt hostage. I'll wait for him add a decent win to his resume before I decide whether he can mix it with the top level of the division.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=432833870464976


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

I'd be interested in seeing a rematch between eubank Jr and saunders down the line after both get a few big wins under their belt.


----------

